

OMGPOP CEO does damage control - larrys
http://venturebeat.com/2012/04/01/omgpop-ceo-responds-to-criticisim-of-his-tweets-about-former-employee/

======
anigbrowl
If publicly humiliating one ex-employee is how you 'celebrate the people who
worked on the game,' then you're basically operating as a dictator.

